# canon 20d



## mlp (Jan 15, 2013)

Just got this as a backup body. paid 200. came with battery grip good deal?


----------



## krafty (Jan 15, 2013)

I paid the same last fall


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 15, 2013)

I did a quick search and found that B&H is selling a 20d for about $200 and that is without a grip. Another search showed that grip prices vary tremendously--from way under to way over $100. So if the grip is a working grip, that might make your purchase a good deal in terms of price and if you are having regrets about your purchase, it may be worth selling the body separately from the grip, which could be sold as a stand-alone accessory. Because you asked your question after you made your purchase, your question sounds like you want some post-purchase reassurance. Questions: Do you think it is a good deal? What exactly will be your use for it. What were the alternative uses of your money and what were your options if you had not bought the 20d? What would it have cost you in money or in time to save for more money for you to have purchased a body with more recent technology? Those are some of the questions I'd ask myself to answer whether it is a good deal or not.


----------



## michi (Jan 15, 2013)

I sold my 20D body with grip for $220 last year on Craigslist. Just didn't use it anymore. What is your primary body?


----------



## mlp (Jan 15, 2013)

Yumm main body is 7D i was thinking about useing it for landscapes and some longer exposures. i just thought that it would be nice to have a 2nd body to have and for 200$ i couldnt pass it up!


----------



## michi (Jan 23, 2013)

mlp said:


> Yumm main body is 7D i was thinking about useing it for landscapes and some longer exposures. i just thought that it would be nice to have a 2nd body to have and for 200$ i couldnt pass it up!



I had those two bodies for a while. The 20D didn't cut it though compared to the 7D. Played with it a few times, and then sold it again. A year later I bought a 5DII, now that was more of a difference. Hardly use the 7D anymore.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

Good price. Good camera but pretty dated. Personally, I don't think I would be happy with anything older than a 30D, but that's because I still have one. If I had nothing yet, I would probably stick with a 40D or newer due to better weather sealing, faster fps, better menus, etc. One really nice thing about having a newer camera as a backup is the battery is the same. Not a big deal but still nice. 60D (fairly inexpensive compared to other newer bodies) + some other newer main body gets you the new battery design.


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like a good deal


----------



## Spooky (Feb 8, 2013)

I still have my 20D, took great pics with it. The LCD lets it down for me, too small now and no live view...
I have thought about converting it to infra red.


----------



## jsexton (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm looking at picking up a used 30D or 40D and convert it to infrared just for something fun to play with.


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 8, 2013)

I sold 30D for $200 6 months ago - no grip. I kept it for awhile with 5d mkII and never used it, so figured $200 is better than nothing. That said, I didn't have real need for backup body. If you have ANY need, $200 is inexpensive insurance.


----------



## sama (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not buy a 40D for $280 to $350 ? (available on the Craigslist)

I sold mine with flash not popping up for $250 last year. The guy who bought it from me is re-selling it for $220 after playing with it for six months. Updated actuation is around 14,000.


----------

